# '67 Rams Horn Fastback questions



## Sean (Sep 16, 2013)

I have a '67 Rams Horn and had a question about the bars. Did they come with grips or were they wrapped with bar tape when new? I've seen both and since I'm considering painting mine I might want to keep an eye out for the blue tape.

Thanks


----------



## tinslate (Sep 17, 2013)

Blue tape with chrome end caps. Please do not paint that bike. You can paint it a hundred times but its only original once.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 17, 2013)

Yup, they came with matching colored tape.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 17, 2013)

Sean said:


> View attachment 113933
> 
> I have a '67 Rams Horn and had a question about the bars. Did they come with grips or were they wrapped with bar tape when new? I've seen both and since I'm considering painting mine I might want to keep an eye out for the blue tape.
> 
> Thanks




Yeah deff don't paint it!... It looks like 99% of the paint is still there!


----------



## Sean (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## Jaxon (Sep 21, 2013)

Like the others said Don't paint it. You can find a old fastback and paint it. Besides if you paint it the chrome and all the other parts will look bad next to new paint. Clean it and ride it.....Have Fun.!!


----------



## Sean (Sep 23, 2013)

The chrome is actually pretty nice.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 24, 2013)

If value is unimportant then go ahead and paint it at which point the value will be cut in half. V/r Shawn


----------



## Sean (Sep 25, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> If value is unimportant then go ahead and paint it at which point the value will be cut in half. V/r Shawn




Wow. What would you value it at as it sits? It has new cables, Hyperformance seat, and new tires (I have the originals but they are not rideable)


----------



## pkh1974 (Sep 29, 2013)

Great looking bike.  Please do not paint it.  
You need the rat trap pedals to complete this bike.
Also you might want to get some new brake pads if you plan on riding it.  
The originals are hard as a rock they will damage your rims.  
That's how bikes end up with brake burn.


----------



## Sean (Nov 8, 2013)

the bike is for sale at $450 if anyone is interested.


No shipping


----------



## Sean (Nov 25, 2013)

I can take it to a bike shop if you want it shipped.


----------

